# Stupid People



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)




----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Now that's good advice.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

My favorite - from a Rowenta iron...

DO NOT IRON CLOTHES WHILE WEARING


----------

